# So what's with drop bars being "turned up"?



## JoeBass (Jul 27, 2021)

I always thought this was something kids did when they couldn't deal with drop bars, but I came across this page which seems to celebrate it, in fact if you scroll down, there are lots of advertisements and even company brochures for the Malvern Star that show it with the bars turned up! Was this a thing?  








						1947 Malvern Star '2 Star' Path Racer – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1947 Malvern Star '2 Star' Path Racer




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2021)

Sure looks like it was a thing way before I did it! I finally saved up enough lawn mowing money and allowance to by myself a 1964 Varsity when I was 10. That year all the kids were getting Sting Rays, a model I didn't care to have. Pretty soon they all were showing off doing wheelies on their Sting Rays so I flipped my bars and started doing wheelies on the 10 speed. After some practice there wasn't a kid with a Sting Ray that could come close competing against me. Years later I still had the bars flipped and I usually cruised around like @tripple3 most of the time with no hands on the bars. With the brakes right there up front it was quick and easy to grab them in a panic. I never tried to compete against Viola Brand though. 🤣


----------



## JimScott (Jul 27, 2021)

That girl rocks


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Perhaps it was briefly a popular style.
A reverse version of UK kids flipping over roadster bars to make semi-drops.
Perhaps an early attempt at a Graeme Obree style upright aero tuck?
I have seen many period photos of cyclists in Mallorca with the bars flipped up but facing rearwards.....





Incidentally,  as kids in the late 1970s, in my village we used to play a game in the park with our handlebars in that 'Malvern Star' position. 
We called it 'bicycle jousting', although it should probably have been called artillery warfare!
You would flip your bars over, pull off one handlebar grip, then put a lighted firework (usually a small 'banger') inside the handlebar, quickly replace the grip and ride towards your opponent at speed.
The firework would go bang and launch both handlebar grips at your opponent at a frightening speed!
Great fun! We had no concept of danger!


----------



## JoeBass (Jul 28, 2021)

"_We called it 'bicycle jousting', although it should probably have been called artillery warfare!
You would flip your bars over, pull off one handlebar grip, then put a lighted firework (usually a small 'banger') inside the handlebar, quickly replace the grip and ride towards your opponent at speed.
The firework would go bang and launch both handlebar grips at your opponent at a frightening speed!
Great fun! We had no concept of danger!_"

Oh my gosh! We need to bring this back as an Olympic event!


----------



## fattyre (Jul 28, 2021)

All the local drunks around here ride clapped out 10 speeds with the bars turned up.  Although come to think of it 90’s mountain bikes are starting to show up at the taverns too.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 28, 2021)

Makes it easier on the back. The idea of drop downs is to angle ones body down to reduce drag but for casual riding it doesn’t matter. I have a Le Tour and a Continental both with drop downs which I keep in a slight higher stance to make it easier on my back


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Perhaps it was briefly a popular style.
> A reverse version of UK kids flipping over roadster bars to make semi-drops.
> Perhaps an early attempt at a Graeme Obree style upright aero tuck?
> I have seen many period photos of cyclists in Mallorca with the bars flipped up but facing rearwards.....
> ...



Better be careful, You'll blow your arse off!!! HA!! HAAA!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2021)

I have a buddy who used to ride a Schwinn Varsity with the handlebars like that. best part about it was it screwed up the brake cables and he had no brakes. it's OK, he never goes over 5 MPH.  uses one gear, and the same slow cadence everywhere he went.


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 2, 2021)

It was once common to see older gents riding old racers with the bars like this in Australia, which is where that advertisement is from
Often it was a bike they rode or raced in the drops when younger and later turned them up and around to be used as a shopper or bar hopper as they aged
It is surprisingly comfortable and you can still generate some power 
Don’t knock it til you try it


----------

